# The sun broke through



## tb2 (Aug 24, 2008)

It was an overcast day when I went to photograph the church of St Andrew at Butterwick, Lincolnshire, but there were enough holes in the cloud for me to hope I might catch one of them. I waited and waited, and eventually, for a few seconds the light shone down from above!

Tony

For more info: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/2008/08/patience-pays-off.html


----------



## JonnyBoy6600 (Aug 24, 2008)

Love this picture, it looks ominous and dark, love the shadows on the gravestones really emphasises the fact its a graveyard. Just overall excellent picture. (sorry can't mention much about the exposure or contrast and all the other technical stuff, i have just started in photography and don't know a lot about them, just the basic)


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 24, 2008)

Wicked good>:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Aug 24, 2008)

very good, the light is perfect for the scene...well processed too.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent work all around.


----------



## tb2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks JonnyBoy, Deadey, Roger & Abraxas. I like this one better than most of my recent B&W churches because it reminds me of C19 etchings!

Regards, Tony


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 24, 2008)

Wonderful shot with great light on the church walls and from the clouds. The b/w treatment really adds a moodiness to the pic.


----------



## SympL (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice composition and wonderful light throughout.
Good job, Tony.


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 25, 2008)

JonnyBoy6600 said:


> Love this picture, it looks ominous and dark, love the shadows on the gravestones really emphasises the fact its a graveyard.


 
you know what really emphasises that it's a graveyard? the gravestones.


----------



## Whiteram (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice photo!  Im not very good with B&W, so when a pic like this is posted, it catches my eye1...nice


----------



## rub (Aug 25, 2008)

This is probably in the top 3 pictures I have EVER seen on this site.  Excellent job!


----------



## tb2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I've been doing a lot of old churches lately - there are a lot in Lincolnshire - and the damp, dull August weather that most of Britain has been moaning about has been great for the photography of these ancient buildings. Most Augusts there are too many bland blue skies - I much prefer dark and rolling clouds!

Regards,Tony


----------



## AquaVelvet (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW really great work!!! the wait did really pay off!!! 

can I just comment one little thing on the right hand side up. in the clouds you have like a black pice of cloud. I would make that look like the rest of the clouds. But that is personal of cours! 

great picture! :thumbup:


----------



## tb2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments AquaVelvet - much appreciated. Someone else has commented on that patch at the top right. It's a bit of blue sky with a wisp of cloud in front. I agree that it can catch the eye, but it's what was there, a minor quirk of nature. I'm not a big fan of cloning stuff in or out of shots - so I left it!

Regards, Tony


----------



## AquaVelvet (Aug 26, 2008)

Tony. I see you're point. I don't like to clone either. I was more thinking about making a layer on top that is a little clearer then below. But ofcours its b-personal. 

stil think its a great job you did :thumbup: regardless of a spot :mrgreen:


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## tb2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks AquaVelvet & Matt.

Regards, Tony


----------

